# marine electronics installation



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

i am looking to get some electronics installed on our 31 cape horn. anyone have recommendations for installers/techs in gulf shores/orange beach/ south baldwin county area? also, i was leaning towards the raymarine e120 system. anyone have input on this system and/or any others that may be better? appreciate any info.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Check with Voodoolounge, Capt. Tony Blanton on the forum.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

second edgewater mobile marine, capt. tony blanton


----------



## B3245 (Oct 1, 2007)

coastal marine electronics in orange beach.His employeedoes excellant work and is a personal friend. He has done work on the police and marine police boat in orange beach as well as others.<BLOCKQUOTE><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Contact: </TD><TD>Todd Flanders
Owner
Coastal Marine Electronics
24978 Wolf Bay Terrace
Orange Beach, AL, US 36561</TD></TR><TR><TD>Phone: </TD><TD>251-980-1307</TD></TR><TR><TD>FAX: </TD><TD>251-980-1307</TD></TR><TR><TD>Email: </TD><TD>[email protected]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Edgewater Marine 380-1996.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

Iwon't be advising anyone to use raymarine ever again. Put e120's on one of the boats i'm running now and the radar has been back 4 times. Fishfinder twice and now the sirius weather module. AND the factory's smug, don't give a s*** attitude seals the deal. Even tried to get the regional sales rep to just replace the radar and they wouldn't do it. Asked for a company exec. (not repair or warranty or sales manager) to call and nada. They admitted the first trip that it was an internal high voltage arc that was a design flaw, but after that it was excuses, blame the boat, me, etc. I installed two group 31 gel cells with a seperate charger JUST for the electronics, redundantly charged via an isolator off the main engine batteries, which are charged by alternator power and shore/genset power. YO Raymarine, IT IS NOT THE BOAT.

And after a guy spends $40,000 on your junk, you might want to try just a LITTLE to make him happy, even if he were wrong. A**H****.

The unit on my boat I had a problem with when i put it on bout 4 yrs ago and same sh^*. They said (after 3rd trip back and just like this time) it's the boat, not our stuff. The fourth time they fixed it worked and guess what... I didn't change anything on the boat.

I've two years of electronic engineering, a master capt. and been installing, using, repairing, marine electronic and electrical systems for decades and itisn'tthe boat or the installer, or the batteries, or the shore power, orsun spots. It'sRAYMARINE JUNK AND JUNKY RAYMARINE SERVICE. 

btw, just found out that the fishfinder is also a design flawthat makes themcrap out when run on a 24v. system, which we have since the 10kw radaris 24v. only (because of the high current draw) unless they undergo some sort of fix. :banghead


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i'll toss my recommendation of capt tony blanton aka voodoolounge also


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

For installation, Capt Tony of Edgewater Marine is your man!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Finatic (3/20/2008)*For installation, Capt Tony of Edgewater Marine is your man!


And Jason is the guy you want to purchase your electronics from.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

By all means, get in touch with capt. Tony Blanton.. EdgeWater Marine<H4>_Capt. Tony Blanton,SA_</H4><H4>_Edgewater Marine_</H4><H4>_Certified Marine Technician,
SAMS Marine surveyor

(850)380-1996_</H4>

:usaflag


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Bob Sanko is back in business! "Sanko Marine". He is the best, years of experence!

850 723 3166


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Unique Audio and Marine Electronics!

http://www.uniquedestin.com/

Go to marine showcase to check out some of there work they do a great job!

They are in the process of opening up a shop in Orange Beach!

There # is 850-502-4660

Talk to Brandon tell him Tyler sent you!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I won't be advising anyone to use raymarine ever again.




That is sorta funny, but then again it is not.





I've been advising against Raymarine products for a Loooong time.



Furuno, Garmin, Standard Horizon VHF's,


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *David Ridenour (3/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Finatic (3/20/2008)*For installation, Capt Tony of Edgewater Marine is your man!
> ...






Agreed! Buy your stuff from Jason(finatic) and let Tony(Voodoo Lounge) do the install.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

> *X-Shark (3/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > I won't be advising anyone to use raymarine ever again.
> ...


Yep, I'm not gonna do anymore installs of their crap either. *<U>when</U>* their junk breaks and they get the unit backthe second or third time,they use the excuse it's not their equipment, it's the boat or the installer. I've sold stuff for them and that's the thanks i get? throw me under the bus? NEVER AGAIN


----------



## pensagrady (Feb 3, 2008)

Thannnkkksss Guys. This is great news. The boat I just bought is equipped with all Raymarine electronics. C80, DSM300, M260, etc. I was excited about it once. I guess now I'll just stare at it waiting for it to break down.

So now we know what is not recommended. What brands should I be thinking of when I have to replace my Raymarine stuff?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *X-Shark (3/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > I won't be advising anyone to use raymarine ever again.
> ...




You didn't finish reading my post, did you? I don't even like the new Garmin stuff.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

Do it yourself. We have the exact same setup your are refering to. Raymarine 120 on a 31 Cape horn and we did all ourself. Actually one of my other teammates did it.


----------



## Fisher (Mar 21, 2008)

Coastal Marine Electronics in Orange Beach is Raymarine Certified

The number is 251-980-1307


----------



## Gulf Coast Electronics (May 11, 2018)

*Gulf Coast Electronix 251.230.0557 Orange Beach Alabama*

Call GCE Gulf Coast Electronix for marine electronics installation,marine electronics repair,marine electronics re-fit,fishfinders,chart plotters,vhf,transducers,gps,navigation,marine radios sound speakers amplifiers batteries gauges in Orange Beach Alabama 36561 ...251.230.0557


----------

